# My first re-handle.



## Ericfg (Sep 16, 2020)

I started with a common, cheap item so if I messed it up I'd not be out much. Came out well I think.

The item in question is a fish spatula, probably a Dexter although it had the Sysco logo on it. [Here's the thread I started](https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/how-to-remove-a-plastic-handle.48512/#post-726319) when asking how to remove the handle.

I used some scrap wood that looks like bamboo plywood. I used a dremel to rout the space for the tang and used either marine epoxy or Gorilla glue to stick it all together. Sanded to around 300 grit and applied Formby's Tung Oil finish to seal it. I've used it at work the last couple weeks and it's just fine. Pretty proud of myself.
Here's some before and during images:


----------



## Ericfg (Sep 16, 2020)

And the after images:


----------



## tostadas (Sep 16, 2020)

nice!


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice work Eric! It is very satisfying to use a tool that you brought back to life!


----------



## Ericfg (Sep 16, 2020)

> nice! 
> Nice work Eric! It is very satisfying to use a tool that you brought back to life! 

Thanks boys. I have grand plans for the future but reality seems to be throwing wrenches left and right.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Sep 16, 2020)

Good work!


----------



## SeattleBen (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks good from here!


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 16, 2020)

Good stuff! Given me an idea to keep myself occupied now that I've run out of knives to re-handle


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 17, 2020)

Cotedupy......when you run out of knives to rehandle....it is time to buy more knives!


----------



## juice (Sep 17, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Cotedupy......when you run out of knives to rehandle....it is time to buy more knives!


He's already got his new supplier lined up...


----------

